# Are There any Yamaha AV Electronics Techs



## 91h22a (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, I am having a very specific problem with a HTR-5990 AV receiver.

I have no sound output from analog or digital sources. Only when I connect to the 6ch multi input can I get perfect sound. This means the amp section is good.
When I am in the service mode and I am checking the dsp field I have 
TI BUS:BOOT
and
YSS BUS: WAIT

is there anyone out there with experience with the htrs or a direction I could be sent. I tried yamaha and they chuckled and said there was no way they would let me speak to a tech nor would they give me a number to reach one. I have tried two authorized service centers but they just want me to bring it in for the diagnostics fee. I just dont want to start throwing boards at this beast I want to attempt a proper repair. Thanks for any consideration in this matter.


----------



## tejasnaidu (May 10, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with my Yamaha HTR- 5940 A/V receiver.

The receiver works fine in multi channel input. But change the mode and there is no sound output from the receiver. In service mode shows TI: BOOT. Service manual says this is to check DSP chip communication with external RAM/ROM. Boot means problem in communication.

If you have rectified the problem, can you provide details on how you solved it.


----------



## 91h22a (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I did find the solution. I was hoping for a component level repair however with my talks with Yamaha and my own investigation, my DSP IC (the TI chip) was either corrupt or defective. Since I do not have access to the program or the file to flash the DSP my only solution was to replace the whole DSP board. I found a donor 5990 on ebay and used it. I did find the DSP CBA for about 169.00 on part-store.com. 

I hope this helps and good luck. I love my 5990!


----------

